# Whats the Difference in Lock Miter Diameters?



## Larry Strawson (Feb 11, 2009)

I see there are different diameters on the lock miter bits , ranging from 1 3/4 to 2 3/4.

What is the difference?

Larry


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Nothing really, they all do the same job, I have a C.M.T. one that is much larger than my Axminster one and theyboth give the same result.
Derek.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

There are three sizes of lock mitre cutters,35mm dia for wood 12 to 16mm, 44mm dia for wood 14 to 19mm and 70 mm dia for 19 to 28mm wood thickness.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Larry and Harry

You can get 4 Diameters, they are not all made the same way,the angle of the tooth are diff. on some of them, and some hold better than others, some come in the 45 deg.and some come in the 22 1/2 deg. they can also be used for a butt joint glue up..so to say they all do the same job is not right on....


http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-4-Shank-...50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-2-Shank-...50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-2-Shank-...50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_lockmiter.html


==========


----------



## Larry Strawson (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you for the reply's. I see now , the larger bit diameter is able to handle stock in a wider thickness range.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I must confess to having never heard of the 22.5* lock mitre, it is rather specialised and not the norm. I must emphasise that one size does NOT cut all thickness's of wood, to test if a cutter is suitable for the thickness wood being worked, hold the cutter against the wood and make sure that the 45* cutters cover the wood. If the cutter is too BIG for the wood, insufficient mitre will be left.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I'm amazed you didn't know about the 22 1/2 deg. bit,, I know you are a wood turner,,, why pull out the center when you don't need to some times.

It's almost rounded once you glue it up and start to turn it.. 
Why put the chips all over the floor ...not to say anything about putting a 12" wide cabinet in a corner.. 


===



harrysin said:


> I must confess to having never heard of the 22.5* lock mitre, it is rather specialised and not the norm. I must emphasise that one size does NOT cut all thickness's of wood, to test if a cutter is suitable for the thickness wood being worked, hold the cutter against the wood and make sure that the 45* cutters cover the wood. If the cutter is too BIG for the wood, insufficient mitre will be left.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj, I became a member of this forum to: a, make friends, and I have certainly achieved that, and b, to learn some of the many things that I didn't know about woodworking, and I'm slowly achieving that aim as well, in no small measure due to your good self. In addition, I'm enjoying myself and think that I have been able to pass on some of the things that I do know about.


----------



## Larry Strawson (Feb 11, 2009)

Ok, just need some clarification but Bit # 7850., 2 3/4 Lock Miter, on the MLCS site covers stock thicknesses from 1/2 to 1 1/8 . Am I reading that right?
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_lockmiter.html

Larry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Larry

Your right on 
But I do recommend using the #7849 for 1/2" thick stock.. 

=======



Larry Strawson said:


> Ok, just need some clarification but Bit # 7850., 2 3/4 Lock Miter, on the MLCS site covers stock thicknesses from 1/2 to 1 1/8 . Am I reading that right?
> http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_lockmiter.html
> 
> Larry


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Larry,

Yes, you're reading that correctly. I have one and it's a large bit. It's also tricky to setup without the setup blocks. If you decide to get this or other miter lock bits, get the setup blocks.


----------

